# where to buy SMALLER bags of dry cat food in Canada??



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows a great store or website that ships to* canada *where you can find bags smaller than 7lbs??? I have looked at petfood direct.. The stores here used to sell them, but dont anymore.

I dont care about cost as Chloe's mix had 4 different kibbles in it at about $18-$30/bag. It just seems like an awful waste pet food. Most places here don't accept food once it has been open after a month. I have been donating my left overs to farm cats etc in the area, but I would rather just get the smaller bags.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't really seen any bags smaller than that, but I freeze my hedgehog's food and only take out enough to fill a yogourt container at a time. Is that a bad option? I was told at the store catfood could be frozen, but I guess the clerk might have not known better...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Freezing is perfectly fine! You can keep the food for up to 6 months in the freezer - it starts losing nutrients after that. Newfie, maybe you could take half of the bags, transfer them to a gallon freezer bag and put them in the freezer, then donate the last half of the bag before they won't accept it anymore?


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

petsmart.ca you can purchase any size bag online that they would have in store, so all depends on what the company offers in size. Smallest size is usually 3 to 4 lbs...and agree with freezing half your mix and donating other half right away so it does not go to waste. hope this helps!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

There are often trial size bags available. I found some at Bosley's. Also, the cat treats come in smaller sizes and some of them are quite nutritious (ex. plain chicken that's dehydrated, etc). You could buy one main cat food source and then mix in some trial size bags and treat size bags. 

Oh, I noticed that PetSmart had some Blue Buffalo cat foods in small bags. 

Another good option is to see if a friend that owns a cat would be willing to co-buy cat food with you. A lot of people own cats.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have tried freezing it, but find that Chloe doesnt eat as much once its been in the freezer over a month. she totally leaves 2 of the kibble mix alone if its been frozen at all. I have been able to find the smaller bags 1-5lb before but seems like they are becoming harder and harder to find.

Unless its the temp in my freezer and it gets frost burned (which it doesnt appear to be) or it tastes different some how.

*What kind of containers do you guys freeze it in? 
or do you just put the bags of food in freezer bags*?
I usually just put the kibble mix in double freezer bags, maybe thats the difference?? I could try vaccuum sealing it I guess..


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Why don't you just refrigerate the food instead of freezing it?


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

will it last as long in the fridge? 
I know its been said freezing is good for 6 months


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

As long as you're storing the cat food sealed in a cool, dry location. It shouldn't go bad until the expiry date. Keeping it in the fridge helps to prevent the food going bad if you are in a more hot environment where the food might potentially spoil. On the flipside, storing it in the fridge might also be potentially more moist making it more prone to going mouldy if you allow condensation to form.

For Poggle's food, I keep a resealable plastic container with the separate cat foods pre-mixed sitting out. This is the one I open and close regularly and it's the one I monitor for freshness daily. The remainder of the food is stored in a sealed bag in a cool, dark cupboard. I double bag that one to keep it more sealed and to keep the cat food smell contained. I find that his food is used up every 6 months or so. So far, his food hasn't gone bad at all stored in this way.

Personally, I wouldn't store Poggle's food in the fridge or the freezer. It would take up too much space in my tiny fridge  Plus I hate freezer smell. I would rather buy smaller amounts and use them up faster.


----------

